# freshwater fishing



## AddictiveFishing (Mar 6, 2004)

hello to all....i wanted to ask you guys where can i go for some decent freshwater fishing....i have searched the web and got some info on some lakes in new york but most of them are very far....some where close like bear mountain and rockland state park has a lake.....any info would be greatly appreciated....thanks to all.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This link should help
http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/dfwmr/fish/


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings AddictiveFishing!

The lake (pond?) in Central Park has largemouth bass in it....


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Clove Lake park in Staten Island has fish as well (I beleive small moth and carp). I would imagine Silver LAke park does as well.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

When I was with the Carp Anglers Group (CAG), we had a couple of fellows from NYC that fished a small lake (actually more of a pond) in the city. It was overun with weeds in the Summer, but in the Spring it had enough open spots to fish. The lake had a large poulation of koi, the goldfish colored version of carp, with fish up to 10 pounds. One fellow (originally from the Netherlands) would catch a lot of fish on a long European rod using a float. It was pretty tricky manuevering the larger fish out of the weeds....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings AddictiveFishing!

Try Apr 25 NY - C.A.G Oakland Lake Fish-In Bayside Queens Contact Ed Wagner Tel: (718)456-3053 or cell (917)497-0562
for some excellent carp fishing (these guys chase monsters!)


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Jake,

Caught a show a couple of weeks ago about Eorpean tournament angling (not sure which show it was). Carp is the king, it's amazing how a generally overlooked fish here in the US is THE tournament fish elsewhere.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

Carp is the king? They are more like sacred cows! Don't even joke about killing one -- you might get the proverbial thrashing of your life.

They name any carp over 30 lbs in Britain. You can be tossed off a "swim" for doing something as barbaric as using a barbed hook, or not having a special "breakaway rig" (so that any carp that breaks your line doesn't have to worry about pulling a sinker around until the hook rusts out.) You need a special net to land the fish, a special mat to unhook it, and a special sling to weigh it and carry it back to the water for release. And don't forget mercurachrome for the hook wound!

Carp fishermen pay upwards of $10,000.00 a year to fish the better waters (by appointment), and syndicate wardens enforce the rules. 

Sorta makes tournament bass fishing look perfectly sane....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Lots of good reservoirs in Westchester County*

Get up to that area and see about getting a "reservoir permit" which allows you to fish NYC reservoirs (in addition to a fishing license). Lots of good ones just a short jaunt away - Cross River, Croton (Croton-on-Hudson), Amawalk (Yorktowne), Titicus, etc. This permit also allows you to fish NYC reservoirs in the Catskills (Ashokan Reservoir, etc.) 

Might want to call the Dept of Fisheries for West county and find out where you can get the permit. The permit is the ticket!

Sandcrab
Peekskill, NY


----------

